# hardwood flooring Houston



## loreanice (Apr 26, 2012)

hi,
My hardwood floors have lost their shine. How do I get them to look like they did when they were new? *hardwood flooring Houston *:yes2::dance3::lol::jester:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Use a product called "Rejuvenate" you can find it on the web or at Home Depot, Lowes etc


----------



## PaulsonJacob (Feb 19, 2013)

Use Murphy's Soap to wash the floors. You can also use Oxy- Clean it also works great.


----------



## PaulsonJacob (Feb 19, 2013)

Would suggest you to go for polishing the floors, so that it becomes brand new:dance3:

sisal area rugs


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

While the previous responses may work just fine in your case, sometimes you just have to bite the bullet ($$$), call in the pros, have the old finish power sanded off, then refinished.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, 'Loreanice'; welcome.
You didn't say whether or not you've been waxing and polishing them, or rather it's the finish itself that's worn(?)...
If you've never waxed them, don't start now! If the finish needs redoing, the wax would mean floor-sanding it down to bare wood (in order to recoat).
If, on the other hand, it'd never been waxed, there's an excellent chance that it could be cleaned with a commercial floor machine, and recoated, assuming you know what kind of finish was previously on there. Seriously, you need to talk to a hardwood floor finishing contractor.
My fear would be that it was one of those laminate hardwoods and _can't_ be refinished, if it needs to be floor sanded...


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

However, this post is already one year old. She probably had polished her problem.


----------

